

Raspberry Pi based Kano lets children build their own computers - theintern
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/12/for-99-you-can-make-your-own-computer/

======
niamh
This is brilliant! I wonder how it costs only $99. Either way, I checked out
their kickstarter and will contribute.

